# 25 Signs You've Grown Up



## wasabi (Jul 10, 2005)

[font=Arial,Helvetica,Sans Serif]*1. Your house plants are alive, and you can't smoke any of them.
2. Having *** in a twin bed is out of the question.
3. You keep more food than beer in the fridge.
4. 6:00 AM is when you get up, not when you go to bed.
5. You hear your favorite song on an elevator.
6. You watch the Weather Channel.
7. Your friends marry and divorce instead of hook up and break up.
8. You go from 130 days of vacation time to 14.
9. Jeans and a sweater no longer qualify as "dressed up."
10. You're the one calling the police because those d--- kids next door won't turn down the stereo.
11. Older relatives feel comfortable telling *** jokes around you.
12. You don't know what time Taco Bell closes anymore.
13. Your car insurance goes down and your car payments go up.
14. You feed your dog Science Diet instead of McDo nald's leftovers.
15. Sleeping on the couch makes your back hurt.
16. You no longer take naps from noon to 6 PM!
17. Dinner and a movie is the whole date instead of the beginning of one.
18. Eating a basket of chicken wings at 3 AM would severely upset, rather than settle, your stomach.
19. If you're a gal, you go to the drug store for ibuprofen and antacid, not condoms and pregnancy tests.
20. A $4.00 bottle of wine is no longer "pretty good stuff."
21. You actually eat breakfast food at breakfast time.
22. "I just can't drink the way I used to," replaces, "I'm never going to drink that much again."
23. 90% of the time you spend in front of a computer is for real work.
24. You drink at home to save money before going to a bar.
25. You read this entire list looking desperately for one sign that doesn't apply to you and can't find one to save your sorry old butt. Then you forward it to a bunch of old pals & friends 'cause you know they'll enjoy it & do the same!*[/font]


----------



## luvs (Jul 10, 2005)

whew! definately not getting old yet! 
~nervously checking for gray hair and wrinkles~
nope. definately not old. 
that was funny, wasabi. i have to send it to my Mom.


----------



## texasgirl (Jul 11, 2005)

OMG, I'm old!!!!  


I love it!!
{copy, paste, email}


----------



## callie (Jul 11, 2005)

Yikes!!


----------



## middie (Jul 11, 2005)

i've never heard my favorite song on an elevator (yet)


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Jul 11, 2005)

Thanks for reminding me Im not 21 anymore.


----------



## bknox (Jul 12, 2005)

Crap. I should start looking for a walker.

bryan


----------



## ronjohn55 (Jul 12, 2005)

Guess I'm about halfway old, then. I still like chicken wings at 3AM. And I don't eat breakfast at breakfast time...

John


----------



## amber (Jul 12, 2005)

I dont do most of those but I do occassionally watch the weather channel   Thanks for the laugh wasabi


----------



## crewsk (Jul 12, 2005)

Whew! I haven't grown up yet!!


----------



## Barbara L (Jul 12, 2005)

wasabi said:
			
		

> [font=Arial,Helvetica,Sans Serif]
> *12. You don't know what time Taco Bell closes anymore.*
> *14. You feed your dog Science Diet instead of McDonald's leftovers.*
> *18. Eating a basket of chicken wings at 3 AM would severely upset, rather than settle, your stomach.*
> ...


I guess I'll never be old!!!

 Barbara


----------



## htc (Jul 22, 2005)

I love #24!


----------



## kadesma (Jul 22, 2005)

Sorry it took me so long to answer, had to get my walker fixed and my glasses repaired...    Geez, that smarts 

kadesma


----------



## middie (Jul 22, 2005)

no no no i didn't grow up and you can't make me *crossing arms and pouting*


----------



## pdswife (Jul 22, 2005)

LOL!  These were great!
And yes, I am old.


----------



## tweedee (Jul 24, 2005)

46 and still young


----------

